# Jörg Sprave design



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Here is my design for a flechette sling-X-bow. With thanks to Jörg for coming up with the idea and a simple trigger mechanism (I hate making fiddly things).
What do you guys think?
View attachment Sling bow design.bmp


It is just a first idea, and the design for the main frame, nothing else.
I think it's quite good, personally


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Looks like a good design.
Now you need to cut one out.

What kind of wood are you going to use?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I looks sleek, but the mechanism and bands are everything.


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

Looks viable though i would like to see the mechanism.

-Ace-


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm planning on doing the mechanism next.
To make it, I'll use 12mm and 18mm plywood. I'll use 18mm for the main build and 12mm for all the trigger mechanism. I'll probably also build up the main frame with 12mm just to make it a bit thicker.
Do you think there is enough draw length? I'll be using heavy bands of course, probably doubled or tripled TB gold.
Thanks for the comments so far.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Looking good. Will you employ a sliding fork?

If not, be careful with strong bands during the loading process. It is hard to slip the pouch and ball behind the lock arms under full tension, it slips easily and then the shot is uncontrolled.

Before I added the sliding fork, I had a ball slip on me. Weak bands, short draw, and the ball glanced of my hand, did not hit with full force. Still, it was painful, painful, painful.

With a sliding fork, the weapon will be much more safe.

PS: Why not saving images as jpg's before uploading?


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Looking good. Will you employ a sliding fork?
> 
> If not, be careful with strong bands during the loading process. It is hard to slip the pouch and ball behind the lock arms under full tension, it slips easily and then the shot is uncontrolled.
> 
> ...


I didn't see a sliding fork as necessary because I'm using flechettes in this one. They'll have considerably more grip than a pouch and ball. I was thinking of making it so that you can tread on the end (near the forks) to pull up the bands.
I don't know why I didn't save it as a jpg before. I will next time.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

OK, for flechettes, that is not a problem.

When you make the trigger, keep in mind the axis should be in line with the flechette notch, otherwise it may be pulled downwards by the force.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I was just planning on copying the one on yours that is demonstrated very clearly in the video. That should be ok, right?
How hard would the mechanism be to make with hand tools? (hacksaw, coping saw, files, etc)
I'll put a design of the trigger mechanism up when I make it and could you tell me if it's along the right lines?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is something to get started!


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

hmmm... ok thanks Jörg, that was what I was planning on doing. Now to buy the plywood... Probably will have to wait till after Christmas.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Here is something to get started!


Could I use a spring instead of an elastic band and place it below the notch bit?
Like this?


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry to revive a dead post, but I've been wanting to make it for ages and haven't been able to. When we moved house I took two massive plywood boards from the loft that are about 15mm thick each. I should be able to make it now, if I borrow a drill from someone, I could perforate round the edges of the design and cut it out... 
You will be seeing my sling bow soon!


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok I've sorted out a drill, so I just need to get the design drawn out. I have made some alterations to the design









I added a skeleton stock to the back, to add a little more weight; it looked very front heavy. I also added a foregrip for better stability while aiming. I will add scope mounts and a bipod, for the ultimate plinking setup. Let me know what you think.


----------

